# Computer won't stay on for more than a few seconds



## Hylian7 (May 12, 2009)

I've had this computer built for a few weeks, and things have been running fine. Today, I opened it for something, and then when I put it back together, it wouldn't stay on. All I was doing was making sure the GPU was seated correctly and had all the correct power cables connected to it, so it was all that I touched. I tried a few things, such as unplugging everything and putting it all back together and it did nothing. I noticed one thing though, I unplugged my CPU and it stayed on (with the GPU still in). If I took out the GPU, and left the CPU plugged in, it stayed on. What am I doing wrong here?

Specs:
585W Power Supply
500GB SATA HDD
SATA CD/DVD Burner
XFX nVidia 9800 GT graphics card
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 GHz


----------



## Hylian7 (May 12, 2009)

I have some more information. I have confirmed that it will stay on if EITHER the CPU or GPU is plugged in, not when both are plugged in. This means that if I remove the GPU, it will stay on. Likewise, if I unplug the CPU's power, it stays on as well.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

First make sure your CPU's heatsink is in full contact with the processor. I had this same problem.


----------



## Hylian7 (May 12, 2009)

Warfare said:


> First make sure your CPU's heatsink is in full contact with the processor. I had this same problem.


It always has been in full contact. It ran fine before I opened the case today. It also stays on when the CPU is plugged in and the GPU is not plugged in.


----------



## Hylian7 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Hylian,

Can you list the make/model of the MB?

Also list the PSU brand. You may have a failing power supply.


----------



## Hylian7 (May 12, 2009)

makinu1der2 said:


> Hello Hylian,
> 
> Can you list the make/model of the MB?
> 
> Also list the PSU brand. You may have a failing power supply.


The PSU Brand is Orion.

The mobo is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157130


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Orion is low quality stuff, good for dorrstops.

You need this PSU

Corsair 650w
$110
after rebate $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

do you have another power supply you can test with? Since its only a few weeks old, you can still probably RMA it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Recheck the legs on the CPU Heat Sink you would not be the first person to nave one pop off by moving the PC.


----------

